# Hedgehogs



## waitmanff (Feb 23, 2014)

I was just curious if anyone has had one for a pet? Whether they make good pets? Any tidbits you may have?


----------



## Kele7710 (Feb 23, 2014)

I had one it was a choice between hedgehog and a tortoise (money wise) I chose hedgehog but he died when he was 5  he was called sonic, very cute but nocturnal so only really awake at night, and coz they run 6 miles a night they need a wheel and fed on cat food and meal worms as a treat, I now have a tortoise


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2014)

I had one. Would not get another one unless I could get a baby and work/handle it a lot. You can also turn their days and nights around so they are awake when you are, but again, I would work with a baby as it will be easier and your starting it from the get go. Other then that, yes I think they are a good pet. Be sure to handle it a lot though.


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 23, 2014)

I would love to get one! But I heard the sale of hedgehogs is illegal in California.


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh really? I don't think they are illegal in South Carolina. I'm just pondering the idea of getting one.


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 23, 2014)

I think they're pretty cool!  but they seem to have a short life span. ._.


----------



## guille24 (Feb 23, 2014)

My brother bought one and he gave it to me cause he just doesn't want it anymore lol they are really cool and very entertaining to watch .


----------



## Teodora'sDAD (Feb 23, 2014)

I had one. Took a long time to train it.. cool pet but I wouldn't get another one.


----------



## TXTortOwner (Feb 23, 2014)

We have one. Although he has no problems with being handled, including nail trimming and baths, he doesn't care much for it either. He never seeks out attention from us, pretty much only cares that there is food in his bowl each night and water. Ours is awake from ~10 pm-12, then 4 am- 6 am. Although wellington mentioned you can reverse their schedules, there are a few cases where it has weakened their immune system and shortened the life span even more. The person who mentioned the wheel is right on, ours averaged 1-2 miles a night, with a top record 4 miles in a night. We added a bike odometer to his wheel to measure. Be prepared for LOTS of smelly poop.

They are relatively easy to keep though, mostly quiet. Cat food, mealworms, hard boiled/scrambled eggs, and roaches all make good food with the majority of the diet being cat food.

Like almost everyone else we likely won't get another.


----------



## wellington (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, never heard of the reverse shortening their life. Okay, don't recommend doing that. I didn't do it with ours. Just heard you could.


----------



## peasinapod (Feb 24, 2014)

Until a few months ago I didn't even know that there pet-suitable hedgehogs. 5 minutes from where I live we have a hedgehog rescue. They are always looking for people willing to take in an underweight hedgehog over the winter.


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 24, 2014)

That's neat, what state do you live in?


----------



## peasinapod (Feb 24, 2014)

waitmanff said:


> That's neat, what state do you live in?



Switzerland aka. The chocolate state. ;D

I don't even know if you were allowed to keep hedgehogs as pets here. maybe you would need a permit, I know you need one with sugargliders.


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow how wonderful! I hope to visit there one day!!


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 24, 2014)

I've never had one but always found them interesting. As for them tolerating handling but not seeking it out isn't that the same as our reptiles?

And I never understand why people think nocturnal is a drawback. Most people work days, so diurnal animals are out and about when you're at work. I've always found the animals that wake up at sundown to be awake when most people are home!


----------



## apromann4 (Feb 24, 2014)

I used to breed hedgehogs, they are a lot easier to care n breed, lifespan 4 to 6 yrs, litters my ave is 6 hoglets , they are cute, can be litter train, very very easy. Get a tame one, but if not a tame n shy type , you need to handle them 15 mins a day, here a trick how your new hedgehog with be familiar to you and easily be tame, leave a used shocks in the enclosure, so he will be familiar with you scent, sorry am not that good in english n spelling, am from the Philippines


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks thats great!


----------



## TXTortOwner (Feb 26, 2014)

To comment on the tolerating but not seeking handling, for me its different from reptiles because I happen to have all diurnal herps, so I get to watch them interact with their environment. So for me that brings pleasure. Versus my hedgehog who wakes up as I get ready to go to bed. Also, mine prefers to spend even his waking hours 90% under blankets and in his pouch, so there really isn't anything to see. It isn't until now at almost 3.5 that he will even keep running on his wheel with an audience.

So for me, that makes a difference. For late night people, and people who have nocturnal reptiles I suppose it really isn't any different and may not be a problem. They can be good pets, so wasn't trying to discourage the poster, just be fairly realistic.


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you for your input I appreciate everyone's opinions!!


So I did it, I got a hedgehog! Thanks for everyone comments! I look forward to more advice! These are pictures the girl I got him from took. His name is shadow and he is a year old! He is getting settled right now! I have put a sock in there for him  Wish me luck!


----------



## lupitapliego (Feb 27, 2014)

Hahaha that is the cutest animal EVER! I want one so bad!!!  
Do you know how old he is?


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 28, 2014)

The girl said he is just turning 1


----------



## Josh (Jun 6, 2014)

Topping this thread to mention that I'm starting a new forum at HedgehogForums.com! I'd love for all of you who are interested to join and introduce yourselves!  Much love! Thanks!


----------

